# New Setup Help Please



## Pieter Geldenhuys (28/7/17)

Hi to all my fellow Vapers

Its been a while since I was on the forum last so I hope everyone is doing good.

So I want to get a new setup and this is the idea a Snow Wolf Mini Plus with a Geekvape Ammit tank for building Coils and a Vapreso Veco tank for commercial coils if I’m not able to build coils.

Any input advice or just any comment regarding the mod or devices please

Thanks

Pieter


----------



## Raindance (28/7/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi to all my fellow Vapers
> 
> Its been a while since I was on the forum last so I hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> ...


Hi.
On the Ammit i can comment on the 22mm single coil unit as one of my favourites. Truly great little tank. You may consider the OBS Engine nano as well if you are into single coils, they are my daily drivers at the moment. Both come in dual coil as wel but i have no experience of them.

The others stuff you mention is also unknown to me.

Good luck with purchase.

Regards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/7/17)

rather go for the snow wolf 200 plus. Think vape club got them for R1000. And its really only slightly bigger than the mini. but a lot more battery life.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viracocha (28/7/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi to all my fellow Vapers
> 
> Its been a while since I was on the forum last so I hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> ...





Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi to all my fellow Vapers
> 
> Its been a while since I was on the forum last so I hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> ...


Try the iJust S starter kit, easy, no fuzz decent setup, R590 @ Vape Cartel, so uncomplicated reliability for your money. IT compare IMO with any descent mod setup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (28/7/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi to all my fellow Vapers
> 
> Its been a while since I was on the forum last so I hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> ...


The Snowolf mods have generally gotten good marks as far as I've seen.The Ammit I can attest is a very flavorful tank and is easy to build on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (29/7/17)

I have the Mini and I haven't seen a 200W but as mentioned above I hear it is not much bigger so may be worth looking at.. The Mini is an awesome little mod though, does it's job well and I love it.. I have other dual batt mods so I would take the Mini over the bigger brother because I like having this small and light mod which I charge via USB safely and it has the right amount of power for the on-the-go rta setup I use.. Beware of the black finish, stainless would be the better bet for durability.. I don't know how long the coils will be available for (it looks familiar and could be compatible with an Aspire or Vaporesso or eLeaf coil) and I only used it with the coils that came in the box since I don't really use commercial coils but the tank that comes with the kit is surprisingly good.. If you want the tank that comes with the kit pm me your address whenever and I'll post you my tank..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jamie (29/7/17)

The Snow Wolf Mini Plus with the Ammit is a great combo.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/7/17)

Heres it for a steal --- 
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/snowwolf-200-plus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (31/7/17)

Thank you all for the feedback I really appreciate it.

Im looking for a mod with a built in battery thus the reason for the Snow wolf



M5000 said:


> I have the Mini and I haven't seen a 200W but as mentioned above I hear it is not much bigger so may be worth looking at.. The Mini is an awesome little mod though, does it's job well and I love it.. I have other dual batt mods so I would take the Mini over the bigger brother because I like having this small and light mod which I charge via USB safely and it has the right amount of power for the on-the-go rta setup I use.. Beware of the black finish, stainless would be the better bet for durability.. I don't know how long the coils will be available for (it looks familiar and could be compatible with an Aspire or Vaporesso or eLeaf coil) and I only used it with the coils that came in the box since I don't really use commercial coils but the tank that comes with the kit is surprisingly good.. If you want the tank that comes with the kit pm me your address whenever and I'll post you my tank..


Thanks bud

I will be in Durbs the week of the 14 -18 August maybe we can meet up one night



jamie said:


> The Snow Wolf Mini Plus with the Ammit is a great combo.


Thank you for the pic that does look good


Viracocha said:


> Try the iJust S starter kit, easy, no fuzz decent setup, R590 @ Vape Cartel, so uncomplicated reliability for your money. IT compare IMO with any descent mod setup.


 I had the Ijust 2 and it stopped working about 2 weeks ago thus me looking for a new device and so on

Thank you to everyone that replied and gave input on this matter you guys rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (1/8/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> I will be in Durbs the week of the 14 -18 August maybe we can meet up one night



Yes pm me closer to the time will be leaving around the 15th so 14th would be great..


----------

